# Best Lingo coding practices.



## wolf_3d (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been coding in lingo for about 3 months now and I'm gonna start working with a team, so I need to know what the coding protocalls are when working with a team and especially when using lingo.

So What I am looking for is a web site or a tutorial to provide me with the best lingo coding practices. can anyone plz help!!


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

sorry, but *** is lingo?


----------

